# Apache von ausserhalb ereichen



## vaporizer (2. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich hab mir auf meinem Rechner der auf Linux Suse 9.0 läuft Apache installiert
wenn ich im Browser auf localhost gehe sehe ich meine Index Seite
hab gehört man kann diese Seite auch veröffentlichen...
zumindest so das man sie von einem anderen Rechner abrufen kann..
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das mache?
kann es sein das ich meine IP im Browser eingeben muß?
habe keine Ahnung
hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen 

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. April 2004)

Hi vaporizer,

normal sollte es gehen indem du die IP (falls du es übers Internet veröffentlichen willst) oder die 
Intranet-IP (falls du es nur lokal im Netzwerk zeigen willst) in die Adressleiste eingibst. 

Thorsten


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. April 2004)

Ja, wenn der Apache-Server auf Deinem PC ist, der z. B. die IP 192.168.1.150 besitzt. Musst Du im lokalen Netzwerk auf einem anderen PC im Browser 


```
http://192.168.1.150
```

eingeben.

Wenn Du jetzt im WWW auf den Server im lokalen Netzwerk zugreifen willst und eine Firewall / einen Router hast, musst Du natürlich die dynamische IP des Providers nehmen (Achtung! Firewall und Router müssen so eingestellt werden, das sie http-Anfragen auch an den Apache-PC weiterreichen  )


----------



## Sway (3. April 2004)

Wenn du deine Domain immer reichbar haben willst, dann kannst du dir n dyndns Adresse zulegen. 
Dann brauchst du nicht immer die aktuelle IP wissen, sondern nur so was wie meinusername.dyndns.org ... 
Ein passender Client sorgt dafür, das die aktuelle IP eingetragen wird.


----------



## vaporizer (3. April 2004)

wunderbar funktioniert es
derjenige gibt meine ip in seinem Browser an
und schon sieht er meinen index

nun hab ich aber eine andere frage:
gibts so eine Art Logdatei
wo ich sehe welche ip's auf meinem server waren
und wenn ja wo ist diese?


----------



## Sway (4. April 2004)

Ja, das gibts. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ganz genau wo, aber es müsste irgendwo in /var/logs/apache liegen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. April 2004)

Wenn Du Dir das zutraust kannst Du Dir ja mal AWSTATS installieren, das ist eine Perl-Anwendung, die die Logdateien ausliest und eine sehr schöne Statistik erstellt, das ist meist einfacher zu lesen als die Logdatei durchzugehen =)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Wenn Du Dir das zutraust kannst Du Dir ja mal AWSTATS installieren, das ist eine Perl-Anwendung, die die Logdateien ausliest und eine sehr schöne Statistik erstellt, das ist meist einfacher zu lesen als die Logdatei durchzugehen =) *


Ohne das Programm zu kennen, glaube ich kaum, dass es die evtl. Unregelmäßigkeiten anzeigt, weshalb man Logfiles auch von Hand durchsehen möchte


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Ohne das Programm zu kennen, glaube ich kaum, dass es die evtl. Unregelmäßigkeiten anzeigt, weshalb man Logfiles auch von Hand durchsehen möchte  *



Unregelmäßigkeiten  zeigt das Programm auch nicht an. Ich habe doch klar gesagt es erstellt eine STATISTIK. AWSTATS ist vergleichbar mit Analog, HitBox und Webalizer (nur halt meiner Meinung nach besser).

Ich persönlich lasse mir u.a. die Änderungen in den Logfiles täglich per mail zuschicken.


----------



## Sway (5. April 2004)

Also hier auf meiner Debiankiste hier habe ich die Apache Logfiles hier liegen:

/var/log/apache/access.log


----------

